# Bottom dragging



## GelJo (May 19, 2016)

My 9 week puppy has just started dragging his bottom along the grass after every poo. We have not changed his food and he was wormed before we got him and will be again at 10 weeks. Other than this he is lively, mainly sleeping through night and eating well - although looking for more food after every meal! We are back to the vet next week for this 2nd jab so will get him checked but meantime will appreciate any advice and perhaps we should take him to the vet sooner. Many thanks


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi. At 9 weeks it would be very young, but pup may need to get his anal glands checked as bum dragging is often an indication of that. Freddie has to have his emptied once every 4-6 weeks by the vet and that started at about 12 weeks of age ( he is now 8 months). I would get it checked just for peace of mind and also get him weighed in case he needs a bit more food (so difficult to get the right balance). Sounds like you have a lovely, normal and happy cockapoo puppy (what is his name by the way?).


----------



## GelJo (May 19, 2016)

Thanks for the advice and he's called Hugo! I did read about anal glands and just hope it's not that already! He is putting on weight but as you say it's so hard to judge. As first time dog owners we have so much to learn! This forum is great for just asking what at times seems such daft questions!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Looking for more food after every meal is a great thing - you might have avoided a fussy eater! How many meals a day is he on? I kept mine on 4 meals a day - that way the gap between meals is less and the meal portion size is never too big for tiny tummies... They went to 3 meals between 12 and 14 weeks and two meals around 7 months - although quite often mine have a 'lunch' of a frozen chicken wing particularly at this time of year when it is hot - I then slightly reduce the amount offered at breakfast and evening meal.
Bottom scooting sometimes happens because they have curls tickling  or a bit of poop stuck in the hair around their bottom... 
Soon after Hugo can go out (after his last vaccinations) I would pop him into your local recommended groomer - mine had a bath and'hygiene' trim around 13 weeks and lots of cuddles and fuss from the groomer.
But as Gill says ask the vet - if you are worried about his weight some vets allow you to bring your pup in at quiet times and the vet nurse will weigh him regularly for you - worth asking - it is also a great way of familiarizing you pup with the vet at non threatening (ie not when they are ill or due a vaccination) times.


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Weighing once a month at the vets is such a good idea - or alternatively most pet shops have scales. 
Freddie has been to the vet this morning and he said that my boy is slightly underweight (8.15kilos at 8 months) and to slightly increase his daily allowance of food - especially during the summer months when they are out and about and expending more energy. Freddie is delighted with that!
However he also had to have his anal glands emptied again (4 weeks after last time) which he was not impressed with!!
Let us know how Hugo gets on.


----------



## LovePuppy (May 14, 2016)

*bottom dragging*

My 10 week old puppy was dragging her bottom along the floor and each time it was a bit of poo stuck to her fur. I had to carefully snip it off and she was fine but I have to say I hadn't expected to be doing that!


----------

